# New Grow Box Questions



## UncleSeemsSlow (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm done with the great outdoors.
Am building a box 4' x 2' x 6'. After some experience with a shorter 4' box I know I need to go higher to 6'. I need a new light as well. All hydro stuff will be self contained within the box and the plant starting height is about 7" from the base.
I'll be doing short Indica plants.
The hydro container will be capable of starting 9 plants and after pitching the boys I should wind up with 4 to 6 girls. My needs will be met with 5.
All of my ventilation will be filtered and the box insulated.

1. How big of a light do I need?
2. Are the Quart Halogen lights suitable for vegitation. I'm aware of the use of Metal Halide and High Pressure Sodium but I just had to ask.
3. I'll eventually get around to the feminized seeds so what would be the max number of girls done in this sized box?
4. I'm forgetting something 

Will send photos at a later point in time. You'll either be impressed or totally convinced I'm a moron.


----------



## ganjah (Mar 20, 2010)

lets see

1. ur looking at 8sq/ft. id go 250w hps that puts out about 30,000Lumens. you want to shoot for about 3,000L per plant.

2. NO halogen lights.

3. shooting for 3,000L w/a 250W HPS you could do 10. but it really depends on the size of your pots. i think you could easily do 8 12" pots.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello and happy growing

1.  400 switchable 

2.  No good for growing

3.  I would think that a 4 plant scrog  would rock that box

4.  yes you are..we need need some intake and exhaust..heres what I did for my 3x3x4 box..i use a 50cfm bathroom fan for exhaust and just a passive intakeL:aok:

Good luck and keep us posted

:48:


----------



## AZshwagg (Jan 11, 2011)

only thing i can add is get sum CFL's or floro's for vegging u on the right path doo


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

old thread. lol


----------



## OMGItsWeasel (Jan 12, 2011)

theyre all going to be old threads, most "old" threads are new since the server crashed.
this is going to be fun


----------

